# New holster



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I got a Blackhawk Serpa for my G23. I like it a lot! The problem I'm seeing, which I also had before the Serpa, is that I need a good gun belt. It tends to get heavy after a while and I'm always pulling up my pants on that side. I wore it all day for the first time this season. A big difference between carrying the Glock and my Kel-Tec.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Do like us old guy's do, use belt and suspender's.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

All belt holsters require a proper holster belt.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

TOF said:


> Do like us old guy's do, use belt and suspender's.
> 
> :smt1099


Please no. I don't wanna get that old.:mrgreen:


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

use belt and suspender's.



:mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

eat more so the belt gets tighter so your pants won't fall. Man I need to start charging for my good advice.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Please no. I don't wanna get that old.:mrgreen:


I didn't either but the options were less desirable. :smt076

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> Do like us old guy's do, use belt and suspender's.
> 
> :smt1099


+1.

Suspenders are "cool". And you don't have to get the "old Man" kind with the little clips that grip your britches. You can sew buttons on the inside of your pants and get the "dress for success" kind that attach to the buttons.

Of course, my favorites are the ones that look like you've got two rulers running up your chest.

Helps with that unsightly plumbers crack, too.

WM


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

A good gun belt is needed. 
That having been said, try this: You cover the gun with your shirt, right? Wear the suspenders under the shirt, but over the T-shirt. They won't be seen, and will do the job. 
Or.........Spring for the gunbelt.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> +1.
> 
> Suspenders are "cool". And you don't have to get the "old Man" kind with the little clips that grip your britches. You can sew buttons on the inside of your pants and get the "dress for success" kind that attach to the buttons.
> 
> ...


HEY! No plumbing jokes allowed. My crack never shows at work.:mrgreen:


----------

